# Goku vs. Spawn



## anifreakz (Jan 14, 2012)

Full-powered SSJ1 Goku vs. Hellspawn


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 14, 2012)

This is obviously non-God Spawn. Equalize speed and you might have something, might. 

Anyway, *Hell* Spawn rapes.

6666 post


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 14, 2012)

This should be in the joke battledome, and if you are serious.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 14, 2012)

hmmm anifreak and he makes a dbz thread

typical Otaku is typical?


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Jan 14, 2012)

Bet this is a joke thead.

If it's for serious, Hell Spawn rapes.


----------



## familyparka (Jan 14, 2012)

Who gave this guy possitive rep? o__O


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 14, 2012)

Nope.avi,Read the comic and you see why this a rape


----------



## Plague (Jan 15, 2012)

How does Spawn rape? I thought Goku was lightspeed (well, with Instant Transmission) and planet busting. I never seen or heard Spawn doing that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 15, 2012)

3rd age Spawn is completely immortal, warps reality, and can stop time.

Just be thankful this isn't 4th age.


----------



## zer0light (Jan 15, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> How does Spawn rape? I thought Goku was lightspeed (well, with Instant Transmission) and planet busting. I never seen or heard Spawn doing that.



without lightspeed reaction rate, IT is useless against true lightspeed opponents.

spawn mutilates goku


----------



## Toriko (Jan 15, 2012)

teleportation isn't speed.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

Spawn with ease.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2012)

Just how can Goku kill spawn or harm him to begin with?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_KdQNXMU-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DcCode (Jan 18, 2012)

What's with the goku threads?


----------



## Joakim3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> 3rd age Spawn is completely immortal, warps reality, and can stop time.
> 
> Just be thankful this isn't 4th age.



^This 

Spawn anally rapes to the 10th power , and what endless said...4th age Spawn is *literally* omnipotent and in the top 1% of strongest fictional characters


----------



## Vashe (Jan 19, 2012)

Joakim3 said:


> ^This
> 
> Spawn anally rapes to the 10th power , and what endless said...4th age Spawn is *literally* omnipotent and in the top 1% of strongest fictional characters



spawn becomes omnipotent? since when?  does that mean he would tie against MOM? (which technically would take down both their status as omnipotent)

@topic: spawn rapes... and makes goku like it...


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 19, 2012)

jedahlaugh.wav



Joakim3 said:


> ^This
> 
> Spawn anally rapes to the 10th power , and what endless said...*4th age Spawn is literally omnipotent and in the top 1% of strongest fictional characters*





DestinyDestroyer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_KdQNXMU-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 19, 2012)

Ugh....... really?


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2012)

Wasn't this thread done before?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 19, 2012)




----------

